# Speed on the flats.... and a bit more



## VR4EVER (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm fairly new to the sport as well, but do you remember the lengths of the two boards you had? If I had to guess, the first one was probably shorter (maybe even significantly).

I went to the local slope last week, and the girl gave me a 145cm board... I am 195lbs (I don't look small either...). I have never felt so out of control before. I went down the hill twice, and went back and asked for as close to a 160 as I could get. I ended up with a 154 which is still quite a bit small for me, but it was a hell of a lot better than the 145...

Anyhow, my point is, if the first board was real short, that may have had a larger factor than the stiffness of the board for you.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Probably because rocker is shitty and unstable but somehow this industry got it in their heads that it's good for beginners.


----------



## x-stride (Feb 9, 2015)

jtg said:


> Probably because rocker is shitty and unstable but somehow this industry got it in their heads that it's good for beginners.


Yeah... That could explain it. And since I'm not very heavy I would not be able to make a flat contact base with the snow, making it unstable.

It's like, at least for me, that on the right boards there is some kind of magic balance when running on the flats. Right foot first, weight a bit forward, balancing on the toe edge - when it's right I can feel the snow and control the board with pressing my toes only, switching edges and whatever becomes trivial.

As a beginner, that balance is crucial for everything else.


So next time tell the rental shop to not pick a way to stiff rocker?
I'm considering buying one, but should get that verified first.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Iirc the old atomic hatchet were cambered…but then you got a U shaped board which was likely a rocker…and thus seemingly squirrely. Thus 2 different board profiles that ride differently and take a slightly different skill set. I’d imagine that ur used to cambered due to your skiing experience. 
Also length does effect stability. As for riding flats weather on a cambered or rocker and irregardless of length…it doesn’t matter…the skill set is riding flats. So the skill for riding flats…is to be stacked, aligned in a closed and neutral position with weight on the nose. Also your ankles, knees and legs need to be relaxed and loose so as to absorb any imperfections…basically you are lightly floating along…like riding a slow moving cloud. If you have this position and following the flat fall line...THERE ARE NO EDGES TO CATCH. If your board feels squirrely and/or you are getting slammed by catching edges, then your weight is likely in the back seat (and often newbs are rotated open). Anyway… the simple remedy is to get the weight back on the nose by slightly shifting your hips sideways toward the nose. The skill is being attentive to your body position and correcting it back to the neutral position.

This is an important skill to develop…it will serve you well in the future….like two weeks ago in our poor conditions was riding 2 mile stretches of flats at a time.


----------



## x-stride (Feb 9, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Iirc the old atomic hatchet were cambered…but then you got a U shaped board which was likely a rocker…and thus seemingly squirrely. Thus 2 different board profiles that ride differently and take a slightly different skill set. I’d imagine that ur used to cambered due to your skiing experience.
> Also length does effect stability. As for riding flats weather on a cambered or rocker and irregardless of length…it doesn’t matter…the skill set is riding flats. So the skill for riding flats…is to be stacked, aligned in a closed and neutral position with weight on the nose. Also your ankles, knees and legs need to be relaxed and loose so as to absorb any imperfections…basically you are lightly floating along…like riding a slow moving cloud. If you have this position and following the flat fall line...THERE ARE NO EDGES TO CATCH. If your board feels squirrely and/or you are getting slammed by catching edges, then your weight is likely in the back seat (and often newbs are rotated open). Anyway… the simple remedy is to get the weight back on the nose by slightly shifting your hips sideways toward the nose. The skill is being attentive to your body position and correcting it back to the neutral position.
> 
> This is an important skill to develop…it will serve you well in the future….like two weeks ago in our poor conditions was riding 2 mile stretches of flats at a time.


Thanks, mate 

Tbh I'm envious of your near endless flats, if they're not to horribly flat. The chilling, cruising, smooth curve enjoying the ride thing! Never been much into the waap waap waap wiggle butt slalom ski style as I don't bother getting the latest fashion skiwear that goes with that image... *grin*


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

X, ya know that frequently former skiers have trouble keeping the shoulders and hips closed (...that is parallel with the board thus often ride open and counter rotated when making toeside turns); because they are used to facing the fall line instead of having body be sidways to the fall line and are not used to looking over the leading shoulder. Not a skier myself, but when skiers are crusing down a mellow flat and ur just bouncing loose in the knees...its the same thing on a board riding the flats.


----------



## x-stride (Feb 9, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> X, ya know that frequently former skiers have trouble keeping the shoulders and hips closed (...that is parallel with the board thus often ride open and counter rotated when making toeside turns); because they are used to facing the fall line instead of having body be sideways to the fall line and are not used to looking over the leading shoulder. Not a skier myself, but when skiers are cruising down a mellow flat and ur just bouncing loose in the knees...its the same thing on a board riding the flats.


Haha... spot on! I catch myself doing it. And swooshing... And waving arms... Considering forcing myself to spend a full day in a green slope working on stuff next time.


Anyhow, check out these:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuHon78jjKw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvADH_dLb4w

Second one, starting at 0.55, hilarious


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

x-stride said:


> Haha... spot on! I catch myself doing it. And swooshing... And waving arms... Considering forcing myself to spend a full day in a green slope working on stuff next time.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, check out these:
> ...


I never understand how he has his front leg so straight while bending the rear leg more to ride.
If I do that which I notice on blue and black runs my front ankle would get sore.
Maybe has something to do with his forward stance.


----------

